# Hornhechte sind DA!!



## FFT_Webmaster (10. Mai 2002)

Leute,
die Ostsee kocht.
Von Rügen bis Fehmarn brennt der Busch, Hornhechte sind da und das nicht mal zu knapp. Habe reichlich Fangmeldungen erhalten. Also nix wie Los.


----------



## nobbidick (10. Mai 2002)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :z  :z  :z 
Pfingsten werde ich tierisch loslegen und hoffentlich meinen ersten Hornie auf die Schuppen legen :z  :z 

ersma
nobbi


----------



## Klausi (10. Mai 2002)

Ich bin Pfingstsonntag auf Rügen und werde die Hornis an den Schuppen gehen. Dann ist auch endlich die Schonzeit in den Boddengewässern vorbei und man kann auch den Hecht wieder zu Leibe rücken.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## til (10. Mai 2002)

Ja, ausser in den Laichschonbezirken, die sind noch bis 31. Mai gesperrt.


----------



## aali (10. Mai 2002)

Aha aha ... 
und mit welchen Ködern stellt ihr den Hörnern so nach?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2002)

am liebsten mit Streamer und Fliegenrute, am erfolgreichsten mit Spinnrute und am bequemsten mit Fetzen :q


----------



## leierfisch (10. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin! Ich war gestern auf Fehmarn(Wallnau),Hornis wurden sehr gut gefangen.Spinnrute lief nix aber Pose mit Fetzen waren der Renner :z .Gruß vom Pennfreak leierfisch#g


----------



## Klausi (10. Mai 2002)

Ich benutze einen Meerforellenblinker, entferne den Drilling und setze entweder ein kurzes Stahlvorfach oder ein kurzes Stück Monofile zwischen Blinker und Drilling. Das Funktioniert einwandfrei. So,gibt es weniger fehlbisse.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Borgon (11. Mai 2002)

Hallo,wie siehts aus mit Stralsund und Rügendamm?Wurde dort schon gefangen,wenn nein,wann könnten die Hornhechte dort zu erwarten sein?
                                   Danke


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. Mai 2002)

Moin Borgon,
um die Insel Poel herum wird schon kräftig gefangen, d.h.
Sie sollten um Rügen herum schon da sein, auch wenn ich es selbst nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## siegerlaender (11. Mai 2002)

Sauber, bin über Pfingsten auf Fehmarn!#6


----------



## Klausi (12. Mai 2002)

Wer weiß jetzt schon mehr, sind die Hornis jetzt in die Boddengewässer ( Rügen)drin oder noch nicht. In einer Woche möchte ich auf Rügen und dort möchte ich schonein paar Hornis haben.Meldet Euch wenn ihr was wißt.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Babydorsch (12. Mai 2002)

Am Freitag wurden auf Fehmarn (Wallnau) sehr viele und große Hornhechte gefangen. Ich konnte selbst auch 7 Stück auf Heringsfetzen erbeuten.Andere Angler hatten aber noch viel mehr gefangen. Mir wurde von anderen Anglern berichtet das sich an diesem Tag auf Blinker fast überhaupt nichts tat,nur auf Fetzen.


----------



## kh (13. Mai 2002)

Ich war auch am 10.Mai in Bojendorf. Mein 1ster Versuch auf Hornis. Habe zwar nur 3 gefangen, bis 67cm, hat aber riesen spass gemacht. Habe auch einige gute verloren. Geangelt habe ich mit Dorschfetzten am 1m Vorfach und schlanker Wasserkugel.

Gruß kh


----------



## rueganer (13. Mai 2002)

war Wochenende auf Rügen, trotz schlechtem Wetter, biß Hering und Hornhecht wie verrückt, habe in Thiessow Angler beobachtet, die fingen selbst in Ufernähe schöne Hornies, mir juckte es wie wild in den Fingern, aber aus fam. Gründen blieben die Ruten zuhause. Schade an sich. :e


----------



## aali (13. Mai 2002)

...und dabei hab ich vorher sooo aufmerksam mitgelesen, als es hier um Hornhechte ging. =(

Bin am Freitag abend nach Stralsund gedüst, um >sie< Samstag mal so richtig bei den >Hörnern< zu packen. Weil ich aber dieses Jahr meine Angel-Karriere nach Jahren erst wiederbelebe, muss ich mich also auch immer so nach und nach ausrüsten.

Ich also mit meinem Board-Wissen bestens informiert  zum Händler vor Ort.
Eine Pose, ein paar Haken, etwas Blei und einen silbernen Meerforellenblinker in die Tüte ...und ab zum Rügendamm.

Dort angekommen mein erster Patzer: Alles angelt auf Pose und >Heringsfetzen<, niemand blinkert. Puh, aber ein nettes Gespräch hat mir dann doch noch zu meinem Köderfischchen verholfen.

Jetzt aber los . Alles zusammengeknotet... erster Wurf, zweiter Wurf, dritter Wurf ... vier....häh?? Wasn das? Pose zerbrochen *grmpf* ...das nagelneue Ding!

Später die Zwischenfrage von der Seite: >Angelst Du auf Grund?< >Nö...< ähm ... Moment mal, ich hab ja gar keinen Stopper für die Pose...?
Peinlich!

Ein zwischengeknoteter Wirbel hats dann auch erst mal getan.

Nebenan? Ein Hornhecht.
Ich schmeiss raus ... Biss! Anzug: Wech =(
Nebenan? Ein Hornhecht.
Ich schmeiss raus ...
Nebenan? Ein Hornhecht.
Nebenan? Ein Hornhecht.
Nebenan? Ein Hornhecht.
Ich: Biss! und wech...

...und dann erst mal nix mehr an meiner >Peitsche<.
Irgendwann, 2-3 Stunden später: Biss, Anzug ..... uuund: Yes, meiner!!! Mein erster! ...und letzter =(

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich nochmal den Blinker rangefummelt, aber da war auch nix zu machen, bis auf: >Den kannst für Hornies nich nehmen, für Dorsch isser gut...< *wieder grrrrrrh* (Sollte der Händler ne andere Sprache als ich gesprochen haben?)

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Die Hornhechte sind definitiv da, und auch nicht zu knapp.
Man muss sich nur ein wenig geschickter anstellen, als ich, dann klappt das 

Schließlich hab ja sogar ich mein ganz eigenes Exemplar =)

Petri Heil


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. Mai 2002)

Trotz allem Petri Heil Aali,
es kann doch nur besser werden.

Einen Tip, nimm lieber eine Wasserkugel, 20 cm vor dem Heringsfetzen 2gr Schrotblei damit der Köder absinkt.
Dann beim Biss warten, warten, warten - erst wenn die Kugel wie ein Torpedo abschiesst - anhieb. Sitz immer?! 

Gruß FFT


----------



## Klausi (13. Mai 2002)

Richtig lustig geschrieben :q . Hast ein wenig Pech gehabt. Das nächste mal wird es besser. Wir wissen jetzt wenigstens das er da ist. Das wird uns am Wochenende unwahrscheinlich helfen.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Pete (14. Mai 2002)

Jau Klausi..lass uns Pfingsten lange Silberlinge fangen...gebraten, in Folie aufm Grill oder geräuchert ...alles wird probiert, wenn das Glück und hold ist...Na, und der obligate erste Boddenhecht sollte doch auch drin sein...Aber denk dran...schön Anker werfen...die Jungs von der FiAufs aus Breege kennen da kein Pardon... :q


----------



## Klausi (14. Mai 2002)

Jo Pete. aber nicht nur den Anker werfen ,auch den Ankerball setzen. Sonst gibt es auch mecker von Meister.Und bei den was die anderen geschrieben haben, kann das nicht das Problem ein paar von den mit der langen Nase zu fangen.Ich hoffe doch wir sehen uns auf den Strom.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Hafjo (14. Mai 2002)

War Montag auf Mefo bei Kiel (Stoll) aber was beißt, jede Menge Hornis. Hatte aber nur Aussteiger. Lag vielleicht an der geflochtenen oder daran weil der Hacken direckt am Sprenring saß. Jedenfalls hat`s riesig Spass gemacht. Auch wenn sich 6 Hornis kurz vor der Landung verabschiedeten, geschweige von den etlichen Fehlbissen. Eine Mefo hats sich übrigens nicht an das Eisen getraut.


----------



## til (14. Mai 2002)

Betr: Ankern in den Rügenschen Küstengewässern.
Weiss jemand von Euch, ob das auch für BellyBoote gilt?? Nicht das ich eins hätte, einfach so aus Neugier.


----------



## Bonifaz (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo Hafjo

Du hast wohl noch nicht genug geangelt ?!?!    :q 
Fährt einfach hoch ohne uns. Hast nix bekommen ??


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2002)

Moin,

da mein linkes Knie leider leider immer noch nicht so funzt wie ich gern wollte, werden die Hornies dies Jahr nochmals auf mich verzichten müssen, es ist zum  :c 

Aber wehe ihnen wenn nächstes Jahr der Raps blüht...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. Mai 2002)

Moin Michael,
Sch**** Knie, da kann ich ja leider auch noch ein Lied von singen, glaub bloß nicht das nächstes Jahr alles vorbei ist


----------



## MichaelB (28. Mai 2002)

Moin Marco,

endlich bin ich wieder im board...
Da ich in acht Wochen schon mit meinen Mädels am Mittelmeer im Sand toben will MUSS das jetzt einfach heile werden, ich trainiere wie ein Wilder (jedenfalls dafür, daß ich sonst ein &quot;No Sports&quot; Vertreter bin)   
Für die &quot;aktive Angelei&quot; auf die Hornies reicht es aber z.Zt noch nicht, momentan geht nur der &quot;Aal-Ansitz&quot;, immer noch besser als nix. 
Aber näxtes Jahr...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klausi (28. Mai 2002)

Ich denke doch das bei uns in den Bodden-Gewässer bald schluß sein muß , mit den Hornis.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------

